# Can't Believe I Done This!!!!!!!! :o



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 24, 2012)

Well,

Today I rescued 6 does and 1 buck from this elderly lady. She can't care for them anymore so I accepted. But!!! She didn't tell me the does are PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!! 

When I got them she said they weren't exposed to the buck but they were!! So its a good thing Easter is coming up!! I am going to have my hands filled for the next few months!!!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 25, 2012)

With Easter only 2 weeks away,  i don't think it'll help you much. Do you have any history on these rabbits (like, are these experienced mothers?)

Good luck!


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't know. The lady said she got 2 does but it ended up being a pair... (you know who that turned out  )

They may be but I have them all in there cages with nest boxes and everything so I will hope for the best!!


----------

